# Why?



## johan (5/8/14)

Why is these 2 posts hidden and can't be traced,

or am I just stupid?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (5/8/14)

I get them as well.


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I get them as well.


 
There must be a reason ..... ?


----------



## Yiannaki (5/8/14)

I smell a conspiracy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

It's when people or Mods delete dups etc... When you get to that just click Mark All threads Read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's when people or Mods delete dups etc... When you get to that just click Mark All threads Read!


 
Thanks for the explanation, makes perfectly sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

